# help!!! substrate questions!!!



## dansbdk (Mar 16, 2008)

Hi,

I'm Dan in Virginia, I'm new here.
And I'm putting together my first El Natural planted tank! 
A 55 gallon! & I'm excited to get started on it!

So far, I have assembled to use:

40 pounds of a bagged top soil that's a bit on the clay side, with composted bark bits that's black, and very rich in texture. 

10 pound bag of a baked, granulated, clay pond plant soil. 
(It looks a lot like kitty litter!) 

40 pounds of builders sand, it's rusty colored, looks rich in iron!

20 pounds of a natural aquarium gravel for dressing the top. 

(I also have a large 20 pound bag of perlite if suggested I use that too) 

I used to be a Sunday school teacher so, I hope you like quizes? :scared:

My questions are these:
1) The builders sand here in Virginia is high in iron, 
in fact, it has a rusty look to it. 

What should I do?:
A) Should it be used as the bottom layer in my substrate? 
B) Put over the top soil in my substrate? 
C) Mixed in with the top soil (because of it's clay content) of my substrate? Or, D) Not used at all due to it's high iron content?

2) Actually, i'm at a loss as to which layers to put down in which succession for the best growing results. 
Please explain: What should be placed down first, second, third, etc., and why?: 

3) Extra credit!: Anything l should add?, or Leave out of my substrate for better results? if yes, please explain?:

I hope you enjoyed my little quiz!
Thanks for your help! :-D
Dan ~ Va


----------



## guppyramkrib (Sep 5, 2007)

Dan You are making it much harder than needed.Add a layer of cheap top soil 1-2 inches deep ( many recommend letting it air out a few days before filling i dont),top off with 1 1/2 -2 inches small grained gravel (I use cheap sand from lowes).DO not use per light in a aquarium.It floats.


----------



## dansbdk (Mar 16, 2008)

Thank you for your reply Donna!

So builders sand is ok to use then?
I looks like a good source of iron...yes?, no? 
top?, bottom? mixed?

I received your plants a few hours ago! 
I couldn't believe my eyes!
THEY'RE AWESOME LOOKING!!! 
I'M ABSOLUTELY THRILLED!!!
I can't wait to plant them!
THANK YOU SO MUCH!


----------



## dansbdk (Mar 16, 2008)

OOOPS! (where's my seeing eye dog!) 
Sorry! YES! You did say "top it off" with cheap sand!
it's the iron in the sand i was concerned with, 
The only other choice i've found here is playsand, 
and it's very fine, I figured it would quickly compact on me.


----------



## guppyramkrib (Sep 5, 2007)

dansbdk said:


> OOOPS! (where's my seeing eye dog!)
> Sorry! YES! You did say "top it off" with cheap sand!
> it's the iron in the sand i was concerned with,
> The only other choice i've found here is playsand,
> and it's very fine, I figured it would quickly compact on me.


I have play sand in 2 135's 4 40's and a 55 with no problem.Others who know more say otherwise. It has worked fine for me.Their are many ways to do it.I like the fact that the soil is well capped.The roots grow down in to the soil layer if they want to and the extra nutrients stay out of the water column imo.= less algae
Glad you like the plants! Good luck!


----------



## dansbdk (Mar 16, 2008)

Well, I do have to admit, 
If I had not received your excellent plants, and seen the results for myself, I'd still have some doubts! But, since your plants look this good! 
I'm totally convienced! 
Play sand it is!
Thanks Donna!
Your my Hero! :clap2:
Dan


----------



## rohape (Feb 7, 2005)

My reply is on the transferred post, I didn't see this one.


----------



## dansbdk (Mar 16, 2008)

Update! 
"oh Happy Day!!"
Yay~! I Found A 40 Lb Bag Of Playsand!!! (50 % Off, In The Damaged Goods Section Of Lowe's For $1.68) And It's not The Fine White Kind Either! It's A Brown Sand !


----------



## reybie (Jul 18, 2007)

Cool. Curious as to what damaged sand looks like  j/k


----------



## dansbdk (Mar 16, 2008)

Sorry Roh,
But, I can't remember where I placed the orginal post?, it was actually my very first post! but, as remember, someone suggested I place it here in El Natural where it would get the proper attention. Can you repost your comment, or at least tell me where I left the first one so I can find it again? LOL!!!
Thanks!
Dan ~ Va


----------



## dansbdk (Mar 16, 2008)

"hole-y bags Batman!"
Little crutches, and band aids?
LOL :fish:


----------

